# 26 Nosler? Thoughts?



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Has anyone heard about the new cartridge that is coming out by Nosler? What are y'all thoughts on it? I honestly think it will be a cartridge that will fade out after a couple years or not take off at all.
"The 26 Nosler® cartridge was designed to take advantage of the inherently accurate and high B.C. 6.5mm (.264) caliber bullets, and is capable of shooting the Nosler® 129 grain, AccuBond® Long Range™ bullet at a blazing 3400 fps out of the muzzle. Zeroed at 350 yards, the 26 Nosler® has a Point Blank Range of 0-415 yards. Loaded with the 129gr ABLR, the 26 Nosler® retains as much velocity at 400 yards as the 260 Remington® produces at the muzzle.
The 26 Nosler® case is non-belted, thus headspaced off of the shoulder to further enhance accuracy. The “26” also utilizes a standard (30-06) length action meaning shorter bolt-throw and lighter weight than magnum length actions.
“I really feel the 26 Nosler® has great value amongst the large family of 6.5mm cartridges. With minimal recoil, tremendous velocity, energy and the ability to point and shoot at the intended target up to a quarter mile away, this is the quintessential deer, antelope and long-range target cartridge available on the market today.” _–Bob Nosler, CEO/President Nosler, Inc._
The 26 Nosler® is a new and unique cartridge that was submitted to SAAMI® in June, 2013. The formal launch will take place at the 2014 SHOT Show where more exciting news will be released regarding this cartridge. Additional announcements will include Nosler’s new platform rifle, in addition to exciting new bullet, brass and ammunition offerings."​


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

129gr @ 3400 fps aint no joke! i'd take one!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

sure said:


> 129gr @ 3400 fps aint no joke! i'd take one!


 I wonder how long the barrel would last :no:


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Got one ordered.


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Ive been looking at it. Pretty cool. If I had to guess, barrel would be toast at around 1,000 shots though. My dads 270 wsm pushes a 130gr accubond 3,350 fps out of 26" barrel. Other options already out there. I want one though!


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't think it will be very popular unless other firearms manufacturers offer it too. Nosler rifles are too expensive for the average person


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I can see in the near future all the non standard high dollar exotic rifle owners willing to trade for any 223 , 308 or Romanian AK


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

HisName said:


> I can see in the near future all the non standard high dollar exotic rifle owners willing to trade for any 223 , 308 or Romanian AK


You wear that tin foil hat all the time?


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

_Backwoods said:


> You wear that tin foil hat all the time?


No hat needed as I have a full head of hair and also a firm grasp on history and current affairs............... enjoy your new rifle and hope you find ammo in a couple years as you will not be buying it at Walmart.

The OP asked for opinions and I gave mine


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

6.5 creedmoor...very fast and accurate....long range guys love it!!!!


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks to me like an excellent round for long range, medium game, like pronghorns, for example. I don't know about ammo shortages or anything, but I guess if I had a round I liked, I would buy a lot of it.....
I would not hesitate to make a huge profit from it if it suddenly got scarce, either.
.223 was not exactly a dime a dozen 8 months ago. Just sayin'.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

would make a superb military sniper round


----------

